# For My Daughter



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 17, 2007)

This [video=youtube;WdNSWwZdc8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdNSWwZdc8Y[/video] is for my daughter on her special day. Love you, sweetheart.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 17, 2007)

Love that song! Happy Birthday, Katie!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 18, 2007)

Thanks Colleen!


----------

